# 5D Mark V wish list



## Ozarker (Jun 20, 2018)

Well, maybe 2019 (early 2020?) will be the year a 5D Mark V will be released if there is to be one. While I don't care about video features (many of you do), there are a couple of things I'd like to see since I skipped the Mark IV.

1. Dual CF or Cfast slots.
2. 10 frames per second. (Though I'm single shot 99.9999 % of the time.)
3. 32-34mp.
4. Built in flash transmitter.
5. A couple of more rows of focus points.

The biggest thing for me would be the dual slots and that they match. No SD/CF or CF/ CFast. CF/CF or Cfast/ Cfast would be great.

What would you like to see?


----------



## unfocused (Jun 21, 2018)

Everyone can dream. 

Won't be 2019 for sure. 

Won't be two card slots of the same type. Lately it seems like Compact Flash is dying out. I wouldn't be surprised to see SD and CFast.

Won't be 10 fps. Maybe eight. 

You might get the 32-34 mp.

A built in RT transmitter is possible, but Id'd say unlikely. It might require too much space and power.

I'd like to see a wider spread of focus points, but some people say that's not possible.

What would I like to see?

Improved autofocus with better face detection. 

Illuminated autofocus points (I never would have thought that was important, but using the 5DIV in low light vs. the 1Dx II, I've found it is a big deal.)

Dreaming of, but not expecting, automated AFMA.

Honestly, the 5DIV is darn near perfect in my book, so would be happy with just incremental improvements.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 21, 2018)

I want a second mirror box that doesn’t do anything but slap.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Jun 21, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> I want a second mirror box that doesn’t do anything but slap.



LoL!!!! Love it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2018)

My small, modest wish list:

0) I want a touch screen that lets me choose AF point with my thumb while I'm looking through the viewfinder, just like the M5. If the 5D5 gave me JUST this, I'd upgrade. Yes, I understand this is essentially a mirrorless feature, and I'm OK with that. 
1) That it come in 2020, which would be a reasonable yet slow release schedule for evolving technology
2) 10+ fps
3) Better tracking of small objects in frame. As it is now, no matter my settings, I can't get a Canon camera to really lock on an object once it hits a busy background. I think this is partly because the objects I'm tracking are rather small in the frame (usually about the size of a single AF point as it is displayed in the viewfinder)
4) Auto AFMA. This was brought home to me when Canon CPS sent me back my repaired (for free, post warrantee) 5D4 and I had to do it all over again as it had been reset
5) 38-45 mp *or* a 1/2 stop improvement in high ISO IQ in low light, or some compromise of both benefits to a proportional, smaller degree.
6) Even if it does come with a mirror (don't care either way), I'd like an EVF that allows focus peaking, zebras, yada yada
7) An intervalometer feature that wasn't programmed by a third grade class. It would be a couple hundred lines of code to give us features like bramping, multiple schedules to save battery, etc. It's not like Canon's own crazy expensive hardware intervalometer has these anyway, so it's not like this would add to any sales cannibalization. 
8) Stop being hinky about the interface to outside controllers via the USB port so that applications like FOCAL can fully automate its AFMA process, etc. More interoperability is a good thing for everyone. 
9) Make Dual Pixel stuff useful. In the least, grab the extra stop of DR by employing the extra data. Another must: give an option for the DPRaw format to be translated in camera to a normal raw. Making necessary the use of Canon's own image software on the computer is death to any feature, no matter how cool.
10) Add the dimension of distance to subject in AFMA process, like Tamron and Sigma do. Ok, don't do that if you don't automate AFMA, but if you're going to automate AFMA, this would be enormously desirable, making some meh lenses into peaches.
11) Persistent auto connect to Canon's own Ivy printers, designated mobile devices, etc. It is not at all reasonable to expect people to manually reconnect every time a device sleeps, etc. I don't care if it's bluetooth, NFC, wifi or telepathy. Just make it persistent. As part of that, provide a mode for auto-offloading of RAWs during a shoot, even if bandwidth makes it take a while to catch up. 
12) Integration with Lightroom Classic and Lightroom Mobile. I want my phone to be an automatic conduit to my library at home. 
13) Dual CFast (necessary with 10x60mb files per second)
14) A buffer that will take at least 20 seconds of maximum FPS in RAW. That translates (given suggested FPS and MP ratings) to about 12gb of cache, assuming only half of amount is needed in hardware, as the time to fill the cache once will be the time needed to free 50 percent of it, etc.
15) A leap. Something. Surprise me. Make it so that we nod and say, yes, Canon still puts out a camera better than all others, at least for a brief time before it is overtaken by an overly-long development cycle. 


I'm pretty confident other vendors will be offering equivalents to most of these things, even though some are unlikely for all vendors (Lightroom integration). Dual pixel stuff would of course just be available to Canon. As it is now, the D850 offers almost half of the above. I don't think that Canon can do one of those "all new" sensors with the same megapixels, +1 fps, add a new button and add three software features and call it a major release that keeps the 5 series in the same class as the Nikon D8xx series for the Sony A7R series. To do that sort of upgrade would degrade its class.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jun 21, 2018)

Dual SD UHS-II slots. SD cards are fast nowadays, and I need neither the bent CF pins nor as popular as Betamax CFast.

18-24MP. More than sufficient for my needs, saves on resources (card & disk space, processing time, etc).


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 21, 2018)

my two cents, esp. when you look at the D850 (although a lot was already mentioned):


Sensor with (much) better but not more pixels (although I could live with up to 36 MP)
Improved high ISO performance, better/lower noise
(if low ISO noise is improved as well, I'd take it, too  )
More fps, maybe 10 or 11
Improved AF, wider spread of AF points, maybe more (if possible)
Better low light AF (maybe LW -4 to -5)
Auto AFMA
Lower battery consumption than the 5D4
Flash sync at 1/250
Dual card slot of the same type, whatever Canon decides 
(I don't understand why this feature is reserved for the 1D line)
A reasonable rise in price, better stay where it is.
But nothing like they did with the 5D4

I skipped the 5D4 because I couldn't see enough IQ improvement (I know others think different).
Give me at least noticeably better IQ and some smaller tweaks at a reasonable price.
Then this time I'm in. 

By the way: I'd expect a 5D5 in fall 2020.


----------



## hne (Jun 21, 2018)

AF that will focus on the eyes when the face is large enough in frame. The mkIV already has face AF. Make it eye AF.
Faster shutter for faster flash sync speed and less jello on rotating subjects
Tilty-flip screen
Faster connection to phone app
Faster GPS lock, perhaps with the help of a bluetooth connection to a phone. Would allow for turning GPS off in standby without losing geo tag


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 21, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Well, maybe 2019 (early 2020?) will be the year a 5D Mark V will be released if there is to be one. While I don't care about video features (many of you do), there are a couple of things I'd like to see since I skipped the Mark IV.
> 
> 1. Dual CF or Cfast slots.
> 2. 10 frames per second. (Though I'm single shot 99.9999 % of the time.)
> ...



I'm not expected to see a 5D V until 2021 at the earliest (based on past releases)

Improved sensor performance (that hopefully matches the Nikon D850's or it's replacement) is the only thing that is likely to persuade me to upgrade.


----------



## snoke (Jun 21, 2018)

Want MP for 4K no crop.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2018)

hne said:


> Tilty-flip screen



+1


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 21, 2018)

Too soon.


----------



## mkabi (Jun 21, 2018)

I would agree with most, in terms of photography, the 5D mark IV is pretty close to being perfect...

Minor upgrades to photography to satisfy most.....

- 32-36MP
- 10fps

I think getting rid of the mirror box to make room for both built-in transmitter as well as a built-in ND, would be nice.

-Oled EVF.
-IBIS (Hey, you can grab the original Canon 70-200 without IS and your golden) 

And, because it is a mark V - V should stand for something more than just the roman numeral for 5. I mean, afterall we are hearing through the grape vine that Canon has this new found dedication towards video in their EOS cameras... just saying... V for Video?

4K/60p is a standard now... same with 1080/120p... and that was set as a standard by Canon with the 1dx mark 2. Keep it DCI, but make it FF without crop.

C-Log should be made standard in all EOS cameras too.

Add-in the assist features like Focus Peaking (this is good for manual lens users even for photography), Zebras, etc.

And, lastly... just to make it truly forward thinking have 6K open-gate anamorphic on FF.

Editted to add: Trust me, it will be CF-CFast or SD-CFast, because not everyone has CFast readily disposable. Obviously, CFast is the future, especially if we are going that route where high data rates are common. But coming from 5D3, 5D4, 1DX territory... you're not going to have CFast cards, but you know what you have plenty of? Thats right - CF and SD cards. I believe it will be dual CFast when its 1dx mark 4 (or higher) and 5D mark 7 (or higher). People need to build that CFast collection, and with current prices being the way they are.... that isn't going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 21, 2018)

I think the answer, strangely enough, may depend on the 5DS2. Hear me out.

If Canon is indeed going to release a 5DS2 supercamera in the vein of the A99-II, A7R3, D850, etc. there will be a huge uptick in throughput that will establish it as the clear top dog (non-gripped) FF flagship body. So some 60 MP x 7 fps (or 50 x 8.) rig will be Canon's highest res *and* its highest fps (again, for non-gripped FF). And even if Canon doesn't go supercamera with the 5DS2, you still expect a bump in throughput, so perhaps it comes in tamely at 50 x 6 + on-chip ADC sensor + tilty-flippy-touch + DPAF -- where _even there_ it's difficult the argue the 5D4 is worthy of top dollar.

That means that if the 5D5 wants to argue for 'prestige parity' with the 5DS2, to command a $3499 asking price, etc. *the 5D5 needs to have something unassailably better than the 5DS2 for the 5DS2's entire lifecycle* (i.e. a number of years). Logically that would be something juicy, like a very high fps (say 10-ish), full frame output in 4K (i.e. no crop), onboard wireless speedlite control, or some onboard hardware/horsepower from the 1DX3 that doesn't get as much fanfare (metering, tracking AF, massive buffer, etc.).

If the 5D5 doesn't have that 'killer app' above and beyond what the 5DS2 will offer, the 5D5 will slide into the 'middle' (D750-like) bucket of the FF portfolio and have a hard time maintaining price north of $3k, as everyone who will want a top of the line rig will just buy the clear top dog, the 5DS2.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 21, 2018)

That said, I might actually be in the market for a 5D5 (after skipping the 5D4) when it comes out in late 2020 / early 2021.

Here's what I'd like above and beyond my 5D3:


Tilty-flippy touchscreen
More detail, say 36 MP
More than 14 bit RAW? Is that possible?
1DX3 AF setup (in broad strokes: the points, the spread, etc.
On-board wireless speedlite control
Bring back the manual focusing screen option
On-chip ADC sensor (100% certainty we get this, the 5D4 already did)
Spot metering at the selected AF point (i.e. off-center spot metering)
Slightly re-arrange the control layout so that gripped vertical shooting is a much more consistent experience than standard shooting (i.e. find some way to re-locate the wheel and joystick to be in the same spot when your turn the body 90 degrees)
Big step up in fps, like 10-12. I don't need this at all, but for the reasons I said in the prior thread -- keeping this thing at equal prestige to the 5DS2 will likely keep resale price higher than if it wasn't.

- A


----------



## Antono Refa (Jun 21, 2018)

mkabi said:


> Trust me



I don't.



mkabi said:


> not everyone has CFast readily disposable.



I wonder why.



mkabi said:


> Obviously, CFast is the future



To whom?



mkabi said:


> especially if we are going that route where high data rates are common.



Some people seem to not realize 4K & high fps are niche features.



mkabi said:


> People need to build that CFast collection



Oh, do they?



mkabi said:


> and with current prices being the way they are.... that isn't going to happen anytime soon.



Expensive is the hallmark feature of poorly selling electronics.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 21, 2018)

Antono Refa said:


> Some people seem to not realize 4K & high fps are niche features.



Agree, but that doesn't mean that they aren't worth offering.

Both surely are valuable for companies as they are used to justify higher prices, stratify their portfolio into good/better/best, give buyers of lower-level products a tempting step up to pay more for, etc.

- A


----------



## edoorn (Jun 21, 2018)

i don't see a 5D V happening very soon, but the rumoured FF mirrorless could tick many boxes: improved sensor, 10 fps or more, sort of 'auto AFMA' since it won't be needed at all anymore, flip screen, good video function, eye AF, etc. It just won't use a mirror.


----------



## BillB (Jun 21, 2018)

edoorn said:


> i don't see a 5D V happening very soon, but the rumoured FF mirrorless could tick many boxes: improved sensor, 10 fps or more, sort of 'auto AFMA' since it won't be needed at all anymore, flip screen, good video function, eye AF, etc. It just won't use a mirror.



I agree that there will most likely be a mirrorless model or two before a 5DV shows up. So, basically we are talking a couple of cycles down the road before the 5DV comes out. It is hard to guess, but I am not sure how much Canon will push the fps rate. With the 5DIV, they seemed to be emphasizing quiet operation over fps. Of course with a global shutter.... 

I can't see much point in bumping the sensor up a couple of megapixels.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 21, 2018)

Antono Refa said:


> mkabi said:
> 
> 
> > especially if we are going that route where high data rates are common.
> ...



3000USD+ camera bodies serve a niche market.

4K is probably used 100,000-times more frequently than 35mm sensors.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 21, 2018)

BillB said:


> I can't see much point in bumping the sensor up a couple of megapixels.



It will go up with high confidence. I'm not aware of a single spec that justifies (at launch) or defends (over time) a product's price better than a higher resolution does.

Consider: We haven't had a FF body get 'sequeled' without a > 1 MP resolution bump since the 5D3 some 6 years ago. I think we should expect a res bump every 4-5 years when these rigs get updated.

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 21, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Consider: We haven't had a FF body get 'sequeled' without a > 1 MP resolution bump since the 5D3 some 6 years ago. I think we should expect a res bump every 4-5 years when these rigs get updated.
> 
> - A



Err, the 1DS MkIII - 1DX - 1DX MkII.

The 1 series isn't back to the same resolution it had two generations ago.


----------



## mkabi (Jun 21, 2018)

Antono Refa said:


> I don't.



You don't have to...



Antono Refa said:


> I wonder why.



Don't hurt yourself.



Antono Refa said:


> To whom?



Not you, it seems. Narrow vision and narrow minded thinking... when we get to 120MP at 10fps... I'm sure CFast will not be useful. Again, don't think too much... you're going to hurt yourself.



Antono Refa said:


> Some people seem to not realize 4K & high fps are niche features.



Oh is it? DSLRs Period are a niche product. Spending time here... arguing -> niche environment.



Antono Refa said:


> Oh, do they?



Obviously you aren't...



Antono Refa said:


> Expensive is the hallmark feature of poorly selling electronics.



Oh really? How much is the 1dx mark 2, C100 mark 2, C200, C300 mark ii, C700...????? someone should tell Canon this^^^


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 21, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Consider: We haven't had a FF body get 'sequeled' without a > 1 MP resolution bump since the 5D3 some 6 years ago. I think we should expect a res bump every 4-5 years when these rigs get updated.
> ...



I believe my statement is correct: 1DX --> 1DX2 went up 2 MP, did it not?

As for the 1DS3, it was never sequeled. The 1DX was a new product line.

- A


----------



## BillB (Jun 21, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> BillB said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see much point in bumping the sensor up a couple of megapixels.
> ...



You may well be right as a prediction of what Canon will do. I was just saying that I didn't see much point in putting a couple of megapixel bump on a wish list.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 21, 2018)

BillB said:


> You may well be right as a prediction of what Canon will do. I was just saying that I didn't see much point in putting a couple of megapixel bump on a wish list.



Right. I should not be a critic on wish list thread. Apologies.

- A


----------



## slclick (Jun 21, 2018)

Regardless of the specs, this will be my 5D3 upgrade due to shutter counts alone. The IV just didn't entice me what with me shooting only stills and everything working just nicely.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 21, 2018)

slclick said:


> Regardless of the specs, this will be my 5D3 upgrade due to shutter counts alone. The IV just didn't entice me what with me shooting only stills and everything working just nicely.



Keep in mind that even a 5D4 + 10-20% 'more' in the horsepower specs + tilty-flippy and it would sell itself.

I think the top top feature the 5D4 presently lacks is the tilty-flippy. How many Canonites had the money for the 5-series and got a 6D2 just because it was the only FF rig with a tilty-flippy?

- A


----------



## kaihp (Jun 21, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > mkabi said:
> ...



Hell, my new mid-range Android phone records 4K60fps video


----------



## deleteme (Jun 21, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> I skipped the 5D4 because I couldn't see enough IQ improvement (I know others think different).
> Give me at least noticeably better IQ and some smaller tweaks at a reasonable price.
> Then this time I'm in.



I am not seeing much in the way of IQ improvements these days from anyone. More res is not an IQ improvement for me. The difference between my 5DsR and mkIV is easily masked by a bit of sharpening in the mkIV files. I suspect that if the mkIV had no AA filter it would look as sharp even at large print sizes.

I hear people ask for more DR but I still have not had a situation where I had to drag the shadows up 5+stops.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 21, 2018)

My list:

min 36Mpx, no AA filter, stacked sensor.
Global shutter. True silent shooting in EVF mode.
hybrid OVF/EVF 
Dual UHS-3 full speed SD slots


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jun 21, 2018)

Normalnorm said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > I skipped the 5D4 because I couldn't see enough IQ improvement (I know others think different).
> ...



to me 5d4 was one of those looks boring on paper but you really feel the difference when you use it type upgrade compared to the 5d3

in terms of image quality due to nicer noise profile (finer, less chroma noise) and more resolution i find it practically i've gained an extra stop in high iso despite overall amount of noise being very similar, the files are also more flexible at higher iso compared to the 5d3, i find i have room for error with the 5d4 even at iso12800 and not quite the case with the 5d3, DR wise i never thought 5d3 didn't have enough but rather when the shadows got pushed even just 1-2 stops sometimes it can get ugly fast, this is where 5d4 does much better

i guess it all depends on personal usage but for someone like me who shoots high contrast scenes a lot (sunrise/set) and also high iso scenarios (poorly lit restaurants, astrophotography) 5d4 was a noticeable improvement personally IQ wise


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 22, 2018)

kaihp said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Antono Refa said:
> ...



Precisely. As do all recent Apple phones, myriad GoPro and GoPro clones, etc, hence the off the cuff 100,000:1 guess.

If 4K is a niche feature, full frame camera bodies are infinitesimal. 

This whole thread is a wishlist for a niche product.


----------



## RGF (Jun 22, 2018)

Like 10 FPS, dual CFast or at least on CFast, independent halves of dual pixel for increased DR, 36 MP, 50 shot buffer (cFast will help), AF as good if not better than 1Dx M2


----------



## NeverPlayMonopoly (Jun 22, 2018)

5DMV:
6k 24, 30fps
4k up to 120fps
CMOS Mid 40s-50 MP count, no AA
ISO range of 50-...idc
over 100 focus points spread out better
eye detect auto focus or similar (warning on shot if eye focus wasn't nailed in this mode)
much better recovery of highlights 
idk, a beer. 
intro: 3,299-USD


----------



## pwp (Jun 22, 2018)

basketballfreak6 said:


> Normalnorm said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...


@basketballfreak6 Nice summary of 5D4 vs 5D3 . Similar to my experience after the upgrade. The quality upgrades are not the sorts of things that the spec sheet necessarily reveals. Especially shadow quality which was comparatively terrible on the 5D3.

5D Mk5 wish list? More incremental improvements, illuminated AF points (I'm so over the black AF points), high iso improvement, DR, number of focus points radically increased, 2019 level touch screen, no megapixel bump-up, same batteries, 10fps, total remake of the video functions. I won't state the obvious with regards to video. It's been discussed to death. 

I see no great rush for the 5D Mk5, I just hope Canon gets it totally right plus a handful of useful surprises.

-pw


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 22, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



My point wasn't that the 1DX - 1DX MkII didn't go up, it was that the 1DX, which Canon considered the replacement for the 1DS MkIII even if you don't, went down in MP numbers so much that even it's replacement, the 1DX MkII, still doesn't have the resolution the 1DS MkIII had.

Canon considered the 1DX to be the replacement for the 1D MkIV and the 1DS MkIII, they said it over and over again and there is no doubt it is better at everything than it's predecessor bar resolution.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 22, 2018)

Normalnorm said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > I skipped the 5D4 because I couldn't see enough IQ improvement (I know others think different).
> ...


I suppose you are right.

I am definitely not part in the high res race. Usually I'd be fine with anything above 20 MP.
I am also not in the DR team. I appreciate more DR but I never had the need for 14 over 12 stops. 
What I meant is that I suppose that there is potential for better high iso noise level and/or pattern, to increase the performance at - say ISO 3200 to 6400.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 22, 2018)

pwp said:


> basketballfreak6 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Thanks to you both for your impressions on the 5D4.
I know that there is lots of improvement in the 5D4 over the 3 but all together with the huge price rise (in Europe) it simply wasn't enough for me to say I need to upgrade.
About IQ I am maybe too much lead by reviews not showing enough IQ improvements visible to me. 
Of course I didn't have the money and time to do my own research in 5D4 IQ.

Maybe I should do so now ??? :-\


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jun 22, 2018)

pwp said:


> basketballfreak6 said:
> 
> 
> > Normalnorm said:
> ...



one thing i failed to mention about improved image quality as well is the improved auto white balance, it just does so much of a better job compared to the 5d3 particularly when it comes to odd or heavily tungsten lighting, big difference there compared to the 5d3 and that's even before activating white priority awb 



Maximilian said:


> Thanks to you both for your impressions on the 5D4.
> I know that there is lots of improvement in the 5D4 over the 3 but all together with the huge price rise (in Europe) it simply wasn't enough for me to say I need to upgrade.
> About IQ I am maybe too much lead by reviews not showing enough IQ improvements visible to me.
> Of course I didn't have the money and time to do my own research in 5D4 IQ.
> ...



you know what i definitely agree with you regards to launch price, it was definitely too high imho, and i paid for it at launch too because i figured i had an upcoming wedding that'd would pay for it (well chunk of it anyway lol : ) which ended up being cancelled due to death in the family :'(

but i have no regrets with the upgrade tho for sure, to me the noticeably improved IQ (for me), DPAF (i use it way more than i thought i would), even that one extra button they added improved useability for me, i feel like while reviews are often good resources to get some info quite a few of them are like "lab tests" and are not being used and pushed out in the field so i do often take it with a grain of salt

i reckon definitely go play with one if you ever get a chance, maybe even rent it out for a day to see how you like the body

but before straying too far off topic, i would love to see af point linked spot metering in the 5DV, articulating screen (those that shoot deep sky would understand why having a articulating screen would be a godsend, even just normal landscapes at times when you're setup at tricky locations), and general improvements such as better af, high iso and dr will always be welcome, oh and maybe some form of hybrid viewfinder might be pretty cool haha and high speed sd slots please there is no excuse to be stuck at UHS-1


----------



## awair (Jun 22, 2018)

I regularly use 2 bodies at an event (currently 1D series & 5D series). What I want/need most of all is:

1. Feature parity for all software/menu items (e.g. Spot metering off centre AF point)
2. Two card slots that are the same (SD/SD, CF/CF or CFast/CFast)
3. Card slots that are common between 1D/5D

I don't expect the cameras to have feature-parity (megapixels & frame-rate being the most obvious), in fact it's better that they don't. Use the 1DX for fast sports action - better with less megapixels to manage afterwards. Use the 5D4 where a crop in post is likely, the ISO needs to be higher or a high frame rate is not as important.

I've stopped using the 1DX & 1DC together, because they are 'too similar', yet don't share all the same options (1DX has firmware 2.x with several useful additions; 1DC has been limited to firmware 1.x). This creates a cognitive dissonance (senile confusion), which doesn't happen when I use the 5D as the 2nd (or 1st camera).

Canon should recognise that Pros don't just use the 1-series (the MacBook works the same as an iMac or Mac Pro, only it has the tilt-flippy...), so please provide software feature-parity.

I don't envisage ever going back to using 2 1-series bodies for an event, I feel that I'm better supported with more specialist tools that give a greater of options.

I'm really happy with the 5D4, probably won't get the Mark V, but if the only new feature was dual CF, it would be very tempting from a card management perspective. Although I actually get better transfers with the SD card.

I'm not techie enough to know if CFast is 'the future' or just another Betamax? How about dual SD for the Mark V, and the 1DX Mark III?


----------



## applecider (Jun 22, 2018)

The IV got the focus system from the 1DX ii, including the better cross points and f8 compatibility. The better AF system was my reason to upgrade from iii to IV.

If history repeats the 1DXiii will debut a newer AF System and the V will get it, maybe 6 months later.

Resolution wise I find that the files from the IV look acceptable to me when cropped to 160% or so enlargement for the most part. More MP might push that up toward 200%, sadly I’ve not had the chance to try 5DSR files to get a feel for their enlargement potential for my satisfaction.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jun 22, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



There's a difference between cameras having a feature, and the feature actually being used.

I have a Galaxy Samsung S8 that can shoot 4K video. I never use it, I don't have a 4K display, and don't plan to buy one.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 22, 2018)

Antono Refa said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > kaihp said:
> ...



Of course there is. If I were merely considering owning the device, the pulled-from-my-arse ratio would be even more skewed. As it is, even considering use, I expect it’s undercutting 4K usage in the action camera area and dashcam area alone.

Now, people seeking out high quality 4K machines with proper codecs and formats for significant use, sure that’s a rarity.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jun 22, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



People care about 4K dashcam like I care about S8 having 4K. They buy whatever's on the shelve.



3kramd5 said:


> Now, people seeking out high quality 4K machines with proper codecs and formats for significant use, sure that’s a rarity.



If they weren't that rare, Canon wouldn't have left their money on the table.


----------



## slclick (Jun 22, 2018)

Built in Magpul QD


----------



## tmc784 (Jun 22, 2018)

IBIS


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 22, 2018)

applecider said:


> If history repeats the 1DXiii will debut a newer AF System and the V will get it, maybe 6 months later.



+1. Canon's put the same high-level AF setup from the 1DX-line into the 5D# line on the last two generations. It's a logical bet that they'll do that again with the 5D5.

- A


----------



## AdjustedInCamera (Jun 22, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> hne said:
> 
> 
> > Tilty-flip screen
> ...



+1


----------



## docsmith (Jun 25, 2018)

basketballfreak6 said:


> to me 5d4 was one of those looks boring on paper but you really feel the difference when you use it type upgrade compared to the 5d3



^^^ This

Owned the 5DIII, didn't upgrade to the 5DIV until a refurbished deal hit the market. Great/amazing camera. 20% improvement in a number of features really adds up. 

But, if I were to think of what else I would want, it really is not much, I am very happy with the 5DIV, but:

9-10 fps
illuminated AF points in viewfinder (currently they flash)
Wider AF spread
longer battery life (granted, I've hit 1,200-1,500 shots per battery, but if I shoot much (2K) video, I am often 500-800)
More powerful battery to drive AF (its time to move on from the LP-E6N)
Bigger buffer, faster writespeed to cards, especially SD (if the V still has SD)
I do not use 4K video, but if I ever wanted, I would want smaller file sizes, so better options there

I essentially want the 5DV to be a bit sportier. So the 5D sport version.

I would not want more MP. That would be a negative for me. To me, the 5D line should be split between the high resolution 5DS and the sportier 5DV.

But the 5DIV is more than enough camera for me right now. I am not worried about what comes next. What I have now is great.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 25, 2018)

slclick said:


> Built in Magpul QD



 Yup!!!


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Jun 25, 2018)

docsmith said:


> basketballfreak6 said:
> 
> 
> > to me 5d4 was one of those looks boring on paper but you really feel the difference when you use it type upgrade compared to the 5d3
> ...



I completely endorse your comments and my wish list would be very similar to yours. 
When the 5D mk4 was announced I felt that 7fps was something of a disappointment and I would have gladly gone down from 30 megapixels to 27 or 28 megapixels if it meant that the camera could shoot at 8 or 9fps.
Overall it is an excellent camera though and it is only very occasionally that I have missed the critical moment.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 25, 2018)

AdjustedInCamera said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > hne said:
> ...



You want THREE tilty flippy screens?


----------



## pwp (Jun 26, 2018)

oh, one more thing...Canon, please redesign the loathsome battery tray that currently blights the 5D4 grip. The previous design functioned perfectly. It's unfathomable that this got past the design assessments during development. Thank you...

-pw


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 26, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> AdjustedInCamera said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected] said:
> ...


For sure! 
You know that a lot of people fear the mechanics to break. So you have two in spare


----------



## Grimbald (Jun 26, 2018)

Tilty-flip screen

Slight bump in resolution, maybe 35 MP (so 8k Time-lapses would be possible, but a clear differentiation between the 5DSR and the 5D are fine with me).

Better low-light capacities!! 

More DR!!

8-10 FPS

Better 4k Codec 

8k Time-lapse build in 

Build in Image stabilization. Given that this is already a feature in the 6d II for video, it is not completely unrealistic.


----------



## Freddell (Jul 1, 2018)

I wish the next canon camera will support the new SD express form factor with 950MB/s throughput.
No need for the chunky large cards in the old camera.


----------



## Diko (Jul 1, 2018)

*Slight boost in resolution* e.g. 36 MP, 
*No AA* filter
*Articulating Touchscreen* (_so far I think I saw none asking for it. Which is not good, since actually I very rarely use VF anymore ergo been more extreme with the angles I shoot_)
*DR, ISO* - for me these are mandatory upgrade for a 4-year or longer cycle I don't care Canon what tech would use to achieve that as long as it is a real deal and not only on paper.
NFC, *Bluetooth!!!*, WiFi *ac* are welcomed as well with nowadays technologies.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 1, 2018)

Diko said:


> *Slight boost in resolution* e.g. 36 MP,
> *No AA* filter
> *Articulating Touchscreen* (_so far I think I saw none asking for it. Which is not good, since actually I very rarely use VF anymore ergo been more extreme with the angles I shoot_)
> *DR, ISO* - for me these are mandatory upgrade for a 4-year or longer cycle I don't care Canon what tech would use to achieve that as long as it is a real deal and not only on paper.
> NFC, *Bluetooth!!!*, WiFi *ac* are welcomed as well with nowadays technologies.



Yes, an articulated touch screen would be great. That's the only feature from my 70D that I have missed.


----------



## peters (Jul 1, 2018)

In the hope that anyone at canon reads this:

- FULL sensor readout in 4k
- fix of the insane rolling shutter problem in 4k
- more efficient codec in 4k

- maybe a bit more fps in photomode. 
- swivel screen, but this won't ever happen


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 2, 2018)

peters said:


> - swivel screen, but this won't ever happen



I think a tilty-flippy will be on every model other than perhaps the 'survive the worst' 1-series and 7-series cameras. I fully expect a 5D5 to be a tilty-flippy, but the 5DS2 may or may not get one based on how much 5D4 body design it inherits. We shall see.

- A


----------



## pwp (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh yes, one more thing...IBIS. It's just amazing on my Panasonic G9. Add the benefit of Dual IS with a stabilized Panasonic/Leica lens. 

Not to be confused with the Australian Ibis...

-pw


----------



## pwp (Jul 2, 2018)

They're renowned dumpster divers. And not that stable...

-pw


----------



## RGF (Jul 17, 2018)

docsmith said:


> basketballfreak6 said:
> 
> 
> > to me 5d4 was one of those looks boring on paper but you really feel the difference when you use it type upgrade compared to the 5d3
> ...



agree with much but I want to put my 1Dx battery in the 5D M5 grip. No more small batteries.


----------



## Rowk (Jul 18, 2018)

I'll never get why people are so fanatic about the video functions...
If you want to make serious good videos to play on your high-end flatscreen, why not use a true film making camera and anamorphic cine lenses?
Canon also builds those, you can rent them. Your smartphone already does 4K/60fps? Fine, then use it. Tape it to your EF lenses! ;D

I don't need video and I don't like to _pay for video functions_ in a tool that I only use for photography.
I wish Canon would drop all that video crap that is useless to many photographers and just give us at least one best available, affordable FF camera on the market...one that beats all other manufacturers because it was only built for one purpose - deliver the best photographs. Let other brands provide overheating can-do-everything-micky-mouse-gadgets. 

What else is on my wishlist?
- somewhat less weight, but not significantly! Keep the balance.

- in-camera focus-stacking (I want to set a start-point, finish-point and a number for how many steps/images I desire)

- spot metering for all af-points

- illuminated af-points

- in-camera eye piece cover mechanism! :

- NO more megapixels! Please keep the 5DS updated for all people who don't think that 30MP is enough.

- ND-Mode! A combination of Av and Bulb - I want the camera to give me correct exposure values even with a filter on the lens. No 30sec Limit! No more apps, no more charts, no more arithmetic. Or at least let me explain to the camera what filters are on there, so it can do the math for me. 
Maybe by picking a common available nd-filter from a list in the menu, so the camera can use best values/white balance for different brands, I'm sure there are small differences. 

Well, I can see advantages of a flip-screen, but I prefer robustness. The LiveView is still enough for me to take photos right on the ground. As far as I know Canon stated that the 5DIV didn't get a flip-screen for breaking point reasons. Who would want his 4000$ camera's flip screen to make crunchy noises after using it under bad dusty, sandy conditions? 

Dual OVF-EVF sounds nice, but I'd have to try it - again I don't like to pay for features that I don't need.
And I'm still not convinced by EVF, I just get sick by using it, like headache. I need my OVF!

Sorry for some harsh writing, no offense.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 22, 2018)

Rowk said:


> I'll never get why people are so fanatic about the video functions...
> If you want to make serious good videos to play on your high-end flatscreen, why not use a true film making camera and anamorphic cine lenses?
> Canon also builds those, you can rent them. Your smartphone already does 4K/60fps? Fine, then use it. Tape it to your EF lenses! ;D
> 
> ...



 Hummmm... I lived in the Mojave desert for years. Had a T5i and a 70D. Took photos even in dust storms. Never heard none of them crunchy noises. The screens aren't really built in a way that it would be much of an issue, if at all.

As far as live view for getting on the ground being just fine: Maybe for you, but not for some. It isn't much fun to lay on the ground when it is hotter than hell, wet, muddy, rocky, snow everywhere, icy or when there are sheepshead stickers all over the place. Us old guys love those articulated screens. Really saves the knees, elbows, hips, and we don't have to worry as much about getting stuck down there.  They are probably a huge help for a disabled person too. They are good for lots of other situations too. Like when one is at the pool or beach and doesn't want to get busted taking candid shots of women in bikinis.

I hope the 5D Mark V has one of those screens. I never broke one on my cameras and a screen can get broken on any camera.

I'm with you on the video, but some here have explained before that the feature doesn't really add to the cost. I think their reasoning is that the hardware is already there and it is just a matter of software. If that's true it doesn't bother me. I don't use it though. Well, except for when I use live view. I guess that would be video, but it isn't getting recorded.

Of course we'd all be happier not paying for features we don't need, but these cameras are made for the mass market. As a result, we will always pay for features we don't want or need. No getting around that.


----------



## Rowk (Jul 23, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Hummmm... I lived in the Mojave desert for years. Had a T5i and a 70D. Took photos even in dust storms. Never heard none of them crunchy noises. The screens aren't really built in a way that it would be much of an issue, if at all.
> 
> As far as live view for getting on the ground being just fine: Maybe for you, but not for some. It isn't much fun to lay on the ground when it is hotter than hell, wet, muddy, rocky, snow everywhere, icy or when there are sheepshead stickers all over the place. Us old guys love those articulated screens. Really saves the knees, elbows, hips, and we don't have to worry as much about getting stuck down there.  They are probably a huge help for a disabled person too. They are good for lots of other situations too. Like when one is at the pool or beach and doesn't want to get busted taking candid shots of women in bikinis.
> 
> ...


Those old people could buy a 6DII, but I guess they would prefer mirrorless due to the weight. ;D

I didn't mean that I lay on the ground using LiveView...I kneel and use it for shots that look like you were laying on the ground. I assume even with the flip screen you also have to kneel at least, or how does it work to stand and take ground shots? I've never seen anyone bend over and hold the cam right between the toes. That would be yoga-mastery! 

Another point where I have to disagree - the hardware for professional video work is imo not there inside a DSLR or DSLM - they overheat! As far as I know that's also why Canon has the cropped 4K...overheating and filesize issues. The cost also rises with more hours the programmers have to put into the software, codecs, etc...

Another point on my wishlist would be *wider AF coverage* - that means I want more AF points near the edge of the viewer.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 24, 2018)

Rowk said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Hummmm... I lived in the Mojave desert for years. Had a T5i and a 70D. Took photos even in dust storms. Never heard none of them crunchy noises. The screens aren't really built in a way that it would be much of an issue, if at all.
> ...



Yup. One still kneels, but the screen is pointing up to one's eyes and not straight ahead. Composition is much easier that way because one can actually see what the camera is pointed at. One could also bend at the waist and do it. I have. There are many situations where the articulated screen helps get a shot or makes possible a shot that would otherwise be guessing. Don't have the either crop camera anymore, but that and the touch screen is all I miss.

Yes, a wider spread and more AF points would be very nice.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 24, 2018)

In August I made pictures of the eclipse with my T3i. I used live view rather than looking through the viewfinder. Not only was the flippy screen more convenient, but also there was not the risk of being blinded. It was hard to see the screen even with it in the shadow of the camera, but I needed it for focusing and to get the sun in the frame every few minutes. 

This spring I used the 6D2 with the 100mm macro to take pictures of the crocuses in front of my house. Crocuses are very close to the ground. I used the flippy screen rather than lying on the ground. I would have done that if I weren’t an old man.


----------



## hmatthes (Jul 31, 2018)

Antono Refa said:


> Dual SD UHS-II slots. SD cards are fast nowadays, and I need neither the bent CF pins nor as popular as Betamax CFast.


YES! The Fujifilm GFX uses dual SD UHS-II slots with its 50Mpixel sensor and huge RAW files. Sending RAW to one slot, JPEG to the other does not slow it down.
CF etc. is dead imho


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Aug 1, 2018)

CFast is already dead, CFexpress will replace CFast and XQD, but knowing Canon, don't worry, it'll have CF and UHS-1 support still.


----------



## thibaut (Aug 6, 2018)

principal issues for me :
1) big improvement in low light and dynamic range (I shoot nightscape, night sports, always need to recover shadows...) canon is so late with these point. I could get a sony just for this ...
2) A better vidéo codec (the weight of the files are just a big joke on 5D4) and maybe an electronic stabilisation (I know it won't happen but ...)

and then :
3) No AA filter (maybe on the S version ..)
3)- +1 or 2 fps with a slightly better focus
4) Tilt screen why not but it's not the main issue for the moment

(Sorry for my bad english ;p)


----------



## stevelee (Aug 6, 2018)

I see wish lists that include more shots per second. I’m curious as to the need for that. I’ve turned on that mode just to see that it works, but never thought of any practical use for me. I have done exposure bracketing with the G7X II, where three shots are fired sequentially, but that’s it. 

I can see how a sports or bif photographer might trust to luck that a burst might capture the optimum moment rather than their skill and reflexes, and how more fps could improve the odds. 

I was at a press conference a couple weeks ago, and I kept hearing a camera take bursts of five or six shots. Somehow it wouldn’t occur to me to do that. A speaker standing at a podium is not my idea of fast action. 

Back in the film era I could understand why one might impress people with a motorized drive and be considered a real pro, but nor so much in digital era.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (Aug 9, 2018)

I want a removable wireless monocular that straps on my head as a EVF for the camera I hold. It can be slid back on the body if used as a traditional EVF.
I want it to have Eye detect focus as Canon had years ago. As well as LCD touch screen
I want it to have Wifi built in...
and YES! How dare you NOT have illuminates focus points regardless of scene brightness! 
I should also be able to mount it on my wrist
When holding it in hand I would like a revolver style mount changer for 3 lenses. Like on a microscope.
The mount would support larger lenses as well as EOS mount
The sensor would be a 6x7 size and I could adapt RZ glass to it.
It would be at least 50mpixels. The sensor can be replaced like a cpu chip. Options would be speed vs mpixels
It would be 9 to 12fps
It would have a buffer capable of 50 Raw with multi write so it would virtually be continuos
Built in time lapse and intervelometer (this should be standard on all)
The body would be in any of the 15 colors available.
Would have importable Capture1 edit settings to apply for external larger client monitor viewing.
Who cares if it doesn't have the Canon RF for strobe built in. You should never have invested in that system.
All the buttons would be back lit as an option.
NO AA FILTER. Better yet, make one removable. And IR removable for BnW imagery/terraferma.

I think the above is a good start in the right direction of image capture in 2018. Its about time to KICK IT UP A NOTCH ALREADY!! 
STOP HORDING TECHNOLOGY!!


----------



## pixel8foto (Aug 17, 2018)

RAW image conversion/processing/cropping of photos whilst connected to wireless and also whilst transmitting other photos
File transfer progress bar/percentage info
Export of RAW as well as JPEG format to remote devices via WiFi using Canon Camera Connect
Improved/more stable WiFi connection
In-camera image rotation in 0.1 degree increments via rear dial
Greater fidelity of in-camera crop sizing
More, higher-quality, wider-spread focus points
Brighter, permanently illuminated focus points
Faster, more accurate auto focus
Fold-out tilty flippy screen
Fewer, larger pixels with improved high-ISO/low light
Improved weather sealing
Live view + flash working
USB-C with internal battery charging and fast file transfer off of cards via USB
Audio tagging of images
Lighter
Switchable 4k crop/full-width sensor readout at all video resolutions
"ISO25" or up to 1/16,000 shutter speed
Brighter rear screen
Auto lens focus calibration/mirrorless with very HQ EVF & eye-detect auto focus
Remove paintbrush button


----------



## pixel8foto (Aug 17, 2018)

pwp said:


> oh, one more thing...Canon, please redesign the loathsome battery tray that currently blights the 5D4 grip. The previous design functioned perfectly. It's unfathomable that this got past the design assessments during development. Thank you...
> 
> -pw


I used to get intermittent loss of power on the old grip design, only resolvable by removing and reinserting the battery tray. I don't with the 5D4 grip. Granted the tray doesn't feel as solid, but anything that's lighter and actually works better is fine by me.


----------

